# Quark and prism as headlamp



## Willie (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm considering a headlamp (H501W or 60W) for very occasional use, but since I'm also looking at one of the Quark R2 with prism accessory on 4sevens, I am wondering how that would work.

Has anyone used the Quark with prism and included headstrap, and if so, how is it? Is it acceptable as a headlamp, or would I be better off getting a Zebralight?

I don't want to spend money on both ZL and Quark when the Quark might suffice.


----------



## Egsise (Mar 26, 2010)

Fenix HL20?


----------



## Willie (Mar 26, 2010)

Egsise said:


> Fenix HL20?


 
That looks to be a headlamp only. I'd rather get a ZL if I got dedicated headlamp.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Mar 26, 2010)

There is some discussion here about the Prism:

"_Introducing the Quark Prism - The Ultimate Light-Bending Accessory For Your Quark!_"
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=202968


If you wear a large hat size, check out the what several individuals said about their experience with the 4sevens headband included with the Prism _[read in particular post # 258]_

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=202968&highlight=prism&page=9


It's very difficult for me to find a hat that fits me, so I'm continuing to hold off on investing in a Prism kit until I see if 4sevens will release a larger headband


----------



## Willie (Mar 26, 2010)

MojaveMoon07, thanks for those links. I'll look into the size issue. I really like the idea of using the Quark as headlamp, but then I would probably want the 1x123 size for my head, but would prefer the 2x123 size as a flashlight.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 26, 2010)

Once I read the thread over in the 47's subforum in the Marketplace, I removed the buckle and it isn't so tight like it was prior. With the Quark and Prism it works well albeit a bit more weight than any other headlamp but in a pinch it works well. Love the idea I can use the moon mode which for a headlamp it makes it the longest running headlamp ever.


----------



## Willie (Mar 26, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> Once I read the thread over in the 47's subforum in the Marketplace, I removed the buckle and it isn't so tight like it was prior. With the Quark and Prism it works well albeit a bit more weight than any other headlamp but in a pinch it works well. Love the idea I can use the moon mode which for a headlamp it makes it the longest running headlamp ever.


 
Which model do you have, the 1 cell or 2 cell? I'm wondering if the 2 cell is too long as headlamp,although the primary use would be as flashlight, so I think I'm leaning towards the 2 cell.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 27, 2010)

1xAA. I haven't tried the 2xAA but I will see how bulky that is just for sport.


----------



## Egsise (Mar 27, 2010)

How about just the Nitecore headband, really cheap(6-7$) and small.
http://www.nitecore.com/products/headband/

Because of it's small size you'll have it with you when you need it.
It's not good enough for running, but for occasional need to free your hands it's ok.

I have ZL H50 and Fenix HL20 as headlamps.
I tried Quark AAw and Fenix LD10 in Fenix, Nitecore and Nite Ize headband with diffuser lens.

ZL H50 is great for indoors and camp work.
Fenix HL20 is good for indoors, camp and hiking too cause it has the throw of a Quark or LD10.
Quark and LD10, Fenix headband has the best usebility hands down, Nitecore headband has smallest size but it's wobbly, Nite Ize headband was the worst waste of money.


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 27, 2010)

The Nitecore headband works very well with single battery lights but found larger ones would flop around some. Here is mine with a Quark mini AA. I like this light for a UL backup in the pack when running AA that might even get a XP-G Mini too just for the heck of it. 






Worked out to be a nice little warm tinted backup headlamp/flashlight using 1XAA that is very UL. I seen a 2XAA Quark with prism kit used in a group camping trip and it was a too big however he was happy and did put out a great deal of light. I would think using 1XAA/1xCR123 it might be kinda nice. I wonder what other lights the prism kit might fit?


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Mar 27, 2010)

I have a quark prism kit (includes headband) and use it all the time with my Quark 123 R2 for all sorts of tasks around my place and it works great. My favourite use is when I'm doing the mowing at night. The headlights on the mower only see where I'm currently going but the headlight on my head can see everywhere else I look including where I want to go next. Brilliant, literally.........


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 27, 2010)

I like the idea of doing yard kind of work at night. I've been using my ZL H50 for transporting compost to different planting areas when it is cooler at night and the H50 lights up a very nice working area.


----------



## Willie (Mar 27, 2010)

Well, I went ahead and ordered the Quark 123^2 R2 regular head. With the CPF dicount, it came to $53.96, so that's cheaper than the ZL501. If it turns out I don't like it as a headlamp, I can try to make custom holder for it, or just buy a ZL. At least I'll still have a nice flashlight.

I didn't find much variety in 17670 cells. DX only had 3 of them. I hope the Ultrafire turn out ok.


----------

